# Best DVD player For GTO??



## cpr (Aug 3, 2006)

Okay i Need a Dvd/cd/stereo for my 06 Gto. It has to be for a ADULT! Large Buttons and few, not a lot of gizmos, Blinking lites and a manual thicker than a dictionary! just a easy to use and a great sound that will work with some speakers and a amp for a great sound! Any ideas?:willy: Thanks


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

To my knowlage there are no Jitterbug headunits. Shop around online, read through the features read reviews and or go to the store and play with some.


----------



## cpr (Aug 3, 2006)

*Jitterbug?*

Im not that old, yet!! But Why do the aftermarket people have such little buttons and so many options??/ I like the factory stereos and such because they are SO Easy to use!! You can alao read the lettering and without Glasses!! As per the human race we are getting taller and Older some a little wider. Just asking for a Good and easy to use!! I have my Martin Logan speakers and "Hi-Fi" Stereo at home for the easy listening and the Toshiba 55 inch led Tv, now can we have a Form follows Function in a Dvd Unit for the car?:seeya::cheers


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

:rofl: I'm giving you some chit I'm glad you took it well. At the same time I was serious because most of them have alot of doodads that you will not use if your not into it. 6QTS11OZ has a pretty good headunit that is touch screen for the most part and that being said makes it alittle easer to read. I think his is a Kenwood. Most of them are touch screen, so stick with a double DIN HU mostlikely a screen that is 6.5" to 7". I like the Kenwood units and the Eclipse HU, Pioneer is good but you can't bypass it so that the passenger can watch videos while moving, it can be done but someone has to do it for you.

In-Dash DVD Players (with monitor) (Receiver Size: Double DIN) | Car Stereo Receivers and Head Units | Car Audio | Car Audio, Video, & GPS Navigation at Sonic Electronix


----------



## cpr (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanks Gm, i did look at the kenwood. Im mostly getting it for my wife so the long drives will be a little easier for her! i hope the passenger can watch the movie while moving? i was not aware of that feature!! As for the chit/ im all for it! it makes the day more fun? and we have to be able to laugh at ourselves!! jitterbug dvd unit i may consider? why not ehat else do you need a dvd unit to do but just play movies!!


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

cpr said:


> Im mostly getting it for my wife so the long drives will be a little easier for her!


Have you tried talking?:willy:

But on a side note, those little screens are a PITA to see. Its probally about the same price to just get a laptop with a much bigger screen, an car adapter for power, and an FM tranmitter for the audio to go into the car speakers.


----------



## cpr (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanks i was wondering about that!! and they save money too!!


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

If you find a simple one let me know. Cause I just want something that is quality, but need 100s of features I won't use either.


----------



## serotonin (Mar 15, 2010)

Bringing back a semi-retired thread, sorry.

But for those of you who find this on a search there are headunits out there that have larger buttons. Frankly, I'm only 31 and my vision is 20/20 so that is not a primary concern to me. Anyways, you may find that the Pioneer AVH-P4100DVD suits your needs quite well. Most things are touch screen and any hardware buttons are all considerably larger that other headunits out there.

Also, there is the AVH-P3100 DVD which has a smaller LCD screen by an inch or so.

Visit youtube.com and search for the two model numbers described above if you want to see a real demo of what the units are capable of, their dimensions, et cetera.

Happy listening, happier motoring,

Serotonin


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Also consider the transmission you have. I was looking at the AVH-P4100 DVD for my M6. But someone mentioned to me that I may be hitting the buttons on the bottom of the HU with the shifter. The AVH-P3100 DVD has the buttons on the side. I will probably get a 3100 or equivalent this summer.


----------



## Dimatteo231 (Nov 18, 2011)

*some tips*



cpr said:


> Okay i Need a Dvd/cd/stereo for my 06 Gto. It has to be for a ADULT! Large Buttons and few, not a lot of gizmos, Blinking lites and a manual thicker than a dictionary! just a easy to use and a great sound that will work with some speakers and a amp for a great sound! Any ideas?:willy: Thanks


Before buying a DVD player, three points should be considered, one is the quality and model, two is the store itself whether authoritative or not, three is the price and service there. take care!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

***note I edited your 2 posts Dimatteo231. Your clever attempt to advertise the vendor didn't go un-noticed. Please refrain from repeating this attempt in the future. Thanks


----------



## Jeffcarr (Aug 2, 2011)

I purchased this for mine, it looks great in the car, isn't too flashy and mostly touch screen based and works with the steering wheel controls if you buy the adapter. Pioneer AVH-P3300BT DVD receiver - Hands-on Research at Crutchfield.com


----------



## SpicyRed06 (Feb 3, 2010)

I just got the Pioneer 4300dvd and I love it. Pretty much every button is on the touchscreen except the volume, and its pretty simple. Found a new one on ebay for about $350. If you take it somewhere expect to pay $75-$100 for labor.


----------

